# nueva tienda specialized en D.F



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, el sabado fui a la nueva tienda concept store de specialized en el rumbo de santa fe en el df, la tienda esta muy bien pero bastante cara en mi opinion, el asunto aqui es que manejan solo specialized, fox y algunas marcas mas creo que si es bueno que esten este tipo de tiendas eso quiere decir que mas gente esta interesada en la bici, pero la verdad los precios si estan por las nubes, en lo personal a mi me gusta mucho specialized por las bicis que fabrica creo que estan muy bien hechas y diseñadas, specialized maneja muy bien el asunto de comercializacion de sus productos y en esta tienda se ve porque, pero cuidado con los precios chequen otras opciones donde compar esta marca, hasta transvision esta mas barata y bueno de estados unidos ni hablamos un 30 a 35% mas baratao, ojala les valla bien pero tienen que ajustarse mas porque si senti fuego cuando pregunte precios, saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Muy muy costosas pá lo que son.....*



brunomu said:


> Hola a todos, el sabado fui a la nueva tienda concept store de specialized en el rumbo de santa fe en el df, la tienda esta muy bien pero bastante cara en mi opinion, el asunto aqui es que manejan solo specialized, fox y algunas marcas mas creo que si es bueno que esten este tipo de tiendas eso quiere decir que mas gente esta interesada en la bici, pero la verdad los precios si estan por las nubes, en lo personal a mi me gusta mucho specialized por las bicis que fabrica creo que estan muy bien hechas y diseñadas, specialized maneja muy bien el asunto de comercializacion de sus productos y en esta tienda se ve porque, pero cuidado con los precios chequen otras opciones donde compar esta marca, hasta transvision esta mas barata y bueno de estados unidos ni hablamos un 30 a 35% mas baratao, ojala les valla bien pero tienen que ajustarse mas porque si senti fuego cuando pregunte precios, saludos.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Mi punto de vista .

* Para marketing & advertising *; Specialized se pinta solo , son los mejores.

*Gama :* Muy amplia , sin embargo en México no.

* Imagen de sus bicis :* Excelente

*Calidad :* Normal , en este aspecto hay muchísima mas calidad en otras marcas al mismo precio o mas baratas.

*Desempeño :* Dependiendo el modelo va de regular a muy bueno.

*Tecnología :* Van un paso atrás de otros fabricantes.

*Posicionamiento :* Peleando el primer lugar.

*Fans :* Un ching... y dos montones.

*Relación calidad componentes / costo : * Bajo-medio.

*Vigencia anual del modelo *: Muy baja

A diferencia de algunas otras grandes marcas high end de mtbikes que ya se pueden adquirir en México *al mismo precio ( o casi ..) que en USA *, en el caso de las Specialized es muy diferente ,aquí son muy caras para lo que realmente son las bicis, me explico :

Comprar una Specialized en nuestro país realmente es muy costoso , el precio en las tiendas autorizadas está bastante inflado en comparación del MSRP de su página , a ese precio msrp en algunas tiendas de USA todavía le hacen un buen descuento a la hora de comprar en la tienda y si el modelo es de un año atrasado el descuento es mayor y si es dos o mas años atrás el descuento es gigante .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Aquí en Guadalajara, el distribuidor autorizado de Specialized queda cerca de mi casa, y desde hace varias semanas están en expansión, con un letrero que dice "aquí se construye la primer Specialized Concept Store de México". Quizá no sea la primera pero indudablemente les ha ido bien y por eso le están metiendo lana al changarro. Specialized es una marca muy bien posicionada aquí en GDL y sus alrededores, mucha gente las tiene como referencia. En mi experiencia, son bicicletas que están del promedio pa'rriba en su conjunto; compras una Specialized, la que quieras, y tendrás, por lo menos, un buen producto a secas. Ahora bien, de eso a que sean las mejores y que la relación valor/precio sea de lo mejor en el mercado... ya no meto las manos al fuego. Sobre todo de unos 2-3 años para acá, que los precios han subido con alegría (¿¡¿¡¿¡$120,000 pesos por una Epic S-Works?!?!?!).

Ahora bien, no todo es así: tienen productos a precios razonables. Por ejemplo, hace 3 semanas pregunté por unas llantas Fast Trak Control 2Bliss, que en el sitio web de Specialized USA las venden a $45 usd, y aquí me dieron precio de $610 pesos. Un amigo se compró este año una bici de gama media (no recuerdo el modelo) y el precio le resultó conveniente comparado a USA (teniendo en cuenta envíos, impuestos y demás). Pero así también hay bicis y componentes que los tienen a precios elevados, y es mejor comprarlos en otro lado.

En fin, nuevamente el llamado para que, antes de comprar, hagan su chamba y averiguen precios, disponibilidad, garantía, etc., realicen las comparaciones respectivas y evaluen el costo/beneficio. Y no descarten a la primera comprar en México, al contrario, la economía de este nuestro país requiere de nuestro apoyo.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Sobre todo de unos 2-3 años para acá, que los precios han subido con alegría (¿¡¿¡¿¡$120,000 pesos por una Epic S-Works?!?!?!).
> 
> *ja ja ja ja , ya ni la chi...flan...*
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo he tenido varias Epic y la ventaja es que todo mundo las conoce y como dice Blatido....... son referencia, y a la hora de venderlas son bien cotizadas, ahora tengo una Flux y dificilmente regresaría a Specialized, pero si creo que tienen una relacion tecnologia- calidad- precio muy buena, las de carbon del 09 y 10 tienen unos colores muy chidos aunque si les falla en algunos componentes y como en todas las tiendas a veces encuentras cosas de muy buen precio que no vale la pena la espera de traerlas de USA o andarlas encargando.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nunca he sido fan de Spesh, pero me duele aceptar que son la referencia del MTB.

Preguntale a un pelao que sepa poco de esto tres marcas de MTB y te va a decir casi seguro Spesh, Trek y Cannondale... y no es que hagan bicis muy buenas, pero son las mas conocidas.

Aborrezco su marketing y sus politicas, pero es muy dificil alegar contra el exito. 

Adoro algunos de sus componentes. Sus neumaticos salen buenos. Su linea Body Geometry (no todo, pero si algunos como por ejemplo los sillines) y alguna que otra chachara.

Por otro lado me alegro que se hagan mas tiendas de MTB en Mexico... aunque sean Spesh.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

bueno en gustos se rompen generos, a mi me parecen las bicis de linea alta muy buenas, y de su marketing es exelente ves un anuncio o un video y quieres salir a rodar, la ropa es buenisima pero muy cara, llantas para que veas son buenas pero hay muchas exelentes


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No lei mas que el primer post y concuerdo. Carisimos los precios. La enduro gama baja de 2,900 USD precio de lista, la cual se puede conseguir por 2,500 usd ahora (o menos), la dan en 47k pesucos. Demasiado cara en mi opinión. 

La gente que vende, totalmente discapacitada, fui a preguntar por una sirrus y me querian vender una bici de ruta (como de 30k pesos), y por más que le explicaba que esa no era la vendedora me decia que si, que esa era la que buscaba... claro, ella sabia más lo que yo andaba buscando. En fin bastante desilucionado, y es una pena, por que está a escasos 50 metros de mi oficina. en fin... ahora si a leer el resto de los posts.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

asi es ritopc, yo fui a preguntar por la enduro mas austera y vale 47.000 que vienen siendo 3750 us, en muchas tiendas en estados unidos esta en 2700 us, y creo que si uno busca hasta mas barata la consige, 1000 us de diferencia es mucho con todo y los impuestos y lo que quieran, hasta sale mejor esa diferencia gastarla en un viaje a estados unidos unos dias y de shopping comprarla ahi.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Estoy un poco de opiniones encontradas para esta tienda. Por una parte sí creo que los precios son muy altos en México, pero también creo que es bueno que pongan tiendas mas especializadas en México, y aunque están caras, revisa donde esta la tienda. No es la zona mas pobre de la ciudad, por decirlo de alguna manera. 

En cuanto a la experiencia, creo que en general, hay muy poco conocimiento en los vendedores, yo creo que hay mucha rotación y creo que darse mas capacitación sobre lo que se esta vendiendo y mejorando el servicio al cliente se mejora mucho la tienda. Yo esperaría que fueran creciendo en este aspecto, y que vayan trayendo mas modelos a la tienda. 

En cuanto a precios, creo que es un poco difícil simplemente comparar en USA cuesta tanto y aquí en México cuesta un chorrocientos mas. Bueno, sí creo que se pasan de caros, pero en términos prácticos, si comparas lo que te costaría encontrar una bici en USA, considerando que Specialized no permite ventas por internet, sino sería encontrar una tienda en USA donde la puedas recoger, mas el precio del viaje, quizás tengas que pagar 100 usd por la transportación aérea (depende), quizás te salga igual. Okay, bueno, te paseas en Estados Unidos, pero aquí tendrías la garantía (no se si te valgan en México la garantía de una bici comprada del otro lado del río Bravo. Es de las partes que estoy ambiguo, por que sí hay marcas mas exclusivas que casi te sale igual comprarlas aquí que en USA, y por que Specialized sale mucho mas caro? Pagas marca? Quizás, sobre todo si pensamos que la marca esta mas posicionada para la gente que no se mete a internet, ya que quizas para nosotros hay otras marcas con mejor nombre, pero en general, specialized aprovecha el posicionamiento que tienen y su publicidad.

No se si Transvision Bike tenga los precios mas baratos que Specialized en los mismos modelos, pero sí es así, yo creo que no les va a durar el gusto por mucho tiempo, yo creo que Specialized va a forzar a estandarizar los precios en todos sus distribuidores. Muchas marcas de autos hacen esto, por decir, en cualquier Ford, vas a encontrar el mismo model al mismo precio. 

En cuanto a que si sus bicis son buenas o no, creo que depende el modelo. He oido buenos comentarios de la nueva Enduro, la Stumpjumper que yo tuve también me gustó, también la P.2 AM que tuve fue buena para la bici que era. Pagaria los 47,000 pesos por la enduro cuando la Titus EG esta en 3000 usd aquí en México? Yo creo que no, pero el EG esta solo hasta que se les acabé el stock, pero esta muy bien armada, casi casi que comprarla, desmanterarla y vender todo por partes. 

En general, pienso que sí es muy bueno que empiecen a poner estas tiendas en México.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

cuando iran a cambiar estas cosas en nuestros paises?

todo esto me recuerda la compra de mi primera laptop en Vzla...con lo que me costaba la lap en Caracas me pague un pasaje a Miami de fin de semana y me la compre alla!...claro me quede en casa de un amigo y no pague hotel....y no voy a negar que al final gaste un pelo mas por algunas cosas que se me pegaron...pero igual fue negocio hacerlo asi!!

hace poco le pregunte a un amigo por los precios de bicis alla y todo super exagerado...por supuesto estaba pensando irse a comprar su bici en un viajesito al norte...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Un pequeño comentario acerca de los vendedores de bicis: en todos lados sucede lo mismo. Me ha pasado 3 veces en USA que llego a tiendas especializadas (2 de bicis y una de montañismo) preguntando por algo y termino buscándolo yo solo porque la persona no sabe bien del tema. Desconozco la razón, pero creo que tiene que ver con la rotación del personal y la pobre capacitacion del mismo.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

brunomu said:


> asi es ritopc, yo fui a preguntar por la enduro mas austera y vale 47.000 que vienen siendo 3750 us, en muchas tiendas en estados unidos esta en 2700 us, y creo que si uno busca hasta mas barata la consige, 1000 us de diferencia es mucho con todo y los impuestos y lo que quieran, hasta sale mejor esa diferencia gastarla en un viaje a estados unidos unos dias y de shopping comprarla ahi.


Lo mismo estaba pensando, sale mejor hacer el viaje. un amigo acaba de comprar una en 2,500 USD hace un mes, eso te deja más de mil que bien cubren el boleto de avión. ... pero eso, es otra historia.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

jamas confiaria en los vendedores en las tiendas de bicis de mexico y de cualquier parte del mundo, en mi experiencia hacen y te dicen lo que sea con tal de vender, me toco en los angeles que me querian vender el poste de siento joplin y no era la medida que yo pedia y el tipo me decia que si servia, y bueno en mexico hablando de cuando necesitas comprar refacciones es mejor investigar uno mismo cual es la que necesita tu bici, porque si llegas a la tienda y la pides no saben de que estas hablando o de plano te dicen que no le queda o la tipica quieren meterte la gama super alta, me paso que tenia que cambiar mi plato pequeño de 22 porque ya estaba dandome lata, yo sabia que no necesitaba comprar toda la multiplicacion solo un plato, cuando fui a una tienda en polanco, me dijieron si te lo conseguimos es un xtr y vale arriba de $1000, fui a benoto en el centro, tienen casi de todo en shimano en avid etc, pero los vendedores no tienen idea de nada de las partes de bici, tienes que pedirlo exactamente como les aparece en la pantalla de la computadora de la tienda, bueno cuando pido un plato de 22 de 4 tornillos, no eso se vende completo toda la multi, voy a otra tienda (y eso que hay como 8 en el centro y estan pegadas) no hay me dicen me acerco al mostrador y ahi esta, le digo que onda? ahh es que eso se llama disco de multiplicacion chico, y bueno me costo solo $120 pesos, asi que uno tiene que hacer su trabajo de buscar las cosas. no confien en nadie saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> jamas confiaria en los vendedores en las tiendas de bicis de mexico y de cualquier parte del mundo, en mi experiencia hacen y te dicen lo que sea con tal de vender,
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Aca en GDL, las 2 tiendas que frecuento pertenecen a Gente que practica el ciclismo y han sido incluso corredores pro, y siempre asisten a sus negocios, sobre todo la que esta cerca de casa de Blatido hasta consejos y uno que otro tip te pasa para entrenar o rodar mejor, será la excepción pero creo si existen tiendas con gente capaz y servicial.
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*mas de tiendas de bicis*



blatido said:


> Un pequeño comentario acerca de los vendedores de bicis: en todos lados sucede lo mismo. Me ha pasado 3 veces en USA que llego a tiendas especializadas (2 de bicis y una de montañismo) preguntando por algo y termino buscándolo yo solo porque la persona no sabe bien del tema. Desconozco la razón, pero creo que tiene que ver con la rotación del personal y la pobre capacitacion del mismo.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blatido :

Tienes mucha razón en todos lados se cuecen habas.

También estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en el asunto de la rotación de personal y la capacitación, y de ésto puedo comentar porque es mi especialidad en mi profesión.

La rotación de personal se da por muy variadas razones , en el caso de las tiendas de bicis es claro que va de la mano de la falta de incentivos y de la precaria capacitación del personal .

Las comparaciones son odiosas ( pero a veces ayudan al benchmarking bichicletero ja ja ja ) en otros países desarrollados el LABORAR o trabajar como vendedor o empleado de mostrador de una tienda profesional de bicis es un BUEN EMPLEO , bien remunerado y con la prestación muy importante de la CAPACITACIÓN y actualización para ser competitivo en el desempeño del puesto , trabajar en una tienda de bicis para nada es algo menos que trabajar en una oficina o similar , tampoco es un trabajo enfocado para todo aquel que de plano no sabe hacer otra cosa .

Aquí sucede que :

El puesto de vendedor de una tienda de bicis no es algo muy inspirador que digamos. La paga es bastante baja , por no decir bajísima , definitivamente no hay futuro y menos incentivos a corto y mediano plazo , sin embargo por otro lado , tampoco se les pide a los empleados gran preparación y/o educación académica .

Yo HE VISTO a lo largo de varios años que algún chavo que entra casi casi de mozo a una tienda , con el tiempo algo va aprendiendo para despachar en el mostrador o para aprender de mecánico , pero todo LO APRENDE POR ÓSMOSIS EN LA TIENDA !!! , es decir no lo mandan a una escuela de mecánica , y mucho menos a un curso de atención y servicio a los clientes ( que los hay ..)

El mundo del mtb y del ciclismo en general es muy dinámico y requiere estar actualizado en todos los aspectos técnicos si se quiere estar a la vanguardia , y CON MAYOR RAZÓN los que están ( estamos ) en el negocio .

Tampoco es una garantía tener personal que compita y que sea "pro " , yo conozco muchos ciclistas pro que no saben como ajustar un desviador trasero y son excelentes competidores y también conozco quien sabe un montón de mecánica y casi nunca rueda y cuando rueda va por rutas fáciles y cortas .

El día que en las tiendas los dueños decidan contratar y tener personal de mejor nivel , obviamente les paguen mejor, les brinden capacitación constante los resultados se darán , las ventas subirán, la atención al cliente mejorará , las quejas de los mismos bajarán , y uno entrará a una tienda con la seguridad de que nos van a resolver y atender como debe ser.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Uno de los tantos problemas para que la gente no este capacitada para vender y dar buena asesoría es que uno no se hace rico vendiendo bicis, lo que hace que no se tenga mucha lana para capacitar y pagar mejor a los empleados. No se si manejando mejor la tienda se pudiera tener ese dinero, pero creo que no hay tanta lana en el mercado.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

No cabe duda que te encuentras con cada gente, 
Para mi las mejores tiendas es donde el Dueño es ciclista de corazòn, ya sea en USA o Aca de este lado. Que rueda y sabe de que esá hablando, Que tiene el interès y la actitud de servicio, los empleados pues simplemente te puede tocar uno que sepa y te ayude con lo que realmente necesitas.

Saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tienes Razón rzozaya, Aunque el problema creo radica en que el mercado bicicletero es por lo general de nivel bajo-medio, y los que son del nivel medio-alto tratan de traer bicis ó componentes del otro lado. Es frecuente encontrar en las tiendas el letrero de ¨se solicita mecanico con experiencia¨...Apoyemos a las tiendas de México que le echan ganas.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Creo que esta bien dificil que esto..


biker231 said:


> ....Apoyemos a las tiendas de México que le echan ganas.


suceda, cuando esto sucede:



biker231 said:


> ...los que son del nivel medio-alto tratan de traer bicis ó componentes del otro lado


poco se de economia, pero mientras los productos nos los siguan vendiendo como si nuestros sueldos fueran mejores que los del norte o de europa va a ser muy dificil que alguien que se suda bien para ganarse sus pesitos vaya a querer pagar un alto porcentaje adicional nada mas por comprar nacional.

y alguien que me explique...por que decimos comprar nacional? como si los productos fueran fabricados o hechos nacionalmente.

pongame al frente un fabricante nacional de calidad similar a la bici que quisiera comprarme del otro lado y estoy de primero en la fila para comprarle...pero mientras eso no suceda.

el cuento de los mecanicos o del servicio en las tiendas pasa con todo y en todos lados...unos son muy malos y unos son muy buenos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

el problema de los mecanicos por lo menos en el df es que son pocos los que son buenos y siempre estan llenos de trabajo, si tu bici se descompone el sabado durante tu rodada y la quieres tener lista para el dia de mañana es toda una odisea, tienes que ir a rogar para que te la chequen.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> poco se de economia, pero mientras los productos nos los siguan vendiendo como si nuestros sueldos fueran mejores que los del norte o de europa va a ser muy dificil que alguien que se suda bien para ganarse sus pesitos vaya a querer pagar un alto porcentaje adicional nada mas por comprar nacional.
> 
> y alguien que me explique...por que decimos comprar nacional? como si los productos fueran fabricados o hechos nacionalmente.
> 
> pongame al frente un fabricante nacional de calidad similar a la bici que quisiera comprarme del otro lado y estoy de primero en la fila para comprarle...pero mientras eso no suceda


Lo de "comprar nacional" se refiere a apoyar la economía nacional; el hecho de que las bicis y componentes estén hechos en otro país no tiene que ver. Mientras tus compras las hagas en una tienda nacional, el dueño de la tienda gana su lanita, los empleados de esa tienda obtienen su quincena y el gobierno obtiene recursos vía impuestos (que los aplique ó no, y que los aplique bien ó mal ese es otro boleto). Ahora bien, yo entiendo que no por "comprar nacional" tengas que pagar un precio mucho más alto que si compras en USA ó Europa. La invitación es simplemente a que, cuando quieras comprar algo, compares relación costo/beneficio con lo que te ofrece una tienda en México. Si es buena, adelante, si es mala, olvídalo.

Por otro lado esto ayuda a crear una cultura de consumo local, que beneficia a nuestra propia comunidad. Lo que pasa que los mexicanos somos muy individualistas y nos cuesta pensar en grupo; entonces, si vemos que un componente en la tienda de la esquina lo venden en $2,500 y en eBay.com lo encuentras en $1,800, lo primero es "mejor lo compro en eBay, total, mi primo viene la semana entrante del gabacho y él que me lo traiga". Pero nunca nos ponemos a pensar que, efectivamente, pagaríamos $700 más por comprar local, pero este dinero sirve para que al dueño de la tienda le vaya bien, le pague mejor a sus empleados, los capacite mejor, nos ofrezca un mejor servicio y que, con la mejor de las intenciones, el dinero vía impuestos se nos regrese con beneficios para la ciudadanía. De otra manera, te ahorras $700 que serán para tu único beneficio y el resto servirá para que la economía gringa siga creciendo y fortaleciéndose y puedan así subsidiar fuertemente al maíz, para luego vendérnolo porque aquí no producimos lo suficiente y el que se produce no compite en precio porque aquí no hay dinero suficiente para subsidiarlo... por poner un ejemplo.

Es toooooodo un tema y seguro habrá quien tenga diversas opiniones al respecto, pero creo que si pensáramos un poquito menos egoístas, este nuestro México lindo y querido estaría un poquito mejor...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> .... si vemos que un componente en la tienda de la esquina lo venden en $2,500 y en eBay.com lo encuentras en $1,800, lo primero es "mejor lo compro en eBay, total, mi primo viene la semana entrante del gabacho y él que me lo traiga". Pero nunca nos ponemos a pensar que, efectivamente, pagaríamos $700 más por comprar local, ....


Y si lo compro en Ebay y le dejo un sobre de propina de $500 a la tienda local.... eso ayuda?:skep:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

700$ rito...

ya en serio...lo que pasa es que son muchos los vendedores que te quieren ver la cara y pocos los serios de precios razonables....no y si para rematar le sumas no te atienden bien....

si me vas a cl#var con la factura por lo menos con cariño no?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jaja... yo decia $500 por que (en el ejemplo) aún así sigue siendo más barato que comprarle al de la tienda en Ebay, y sin embargo el local se lleva una lana por no hacer nada. 

Lo que trataba de dar a notar tomando el ejemplo propuesto - y con un poco de sarcasmo - es que comprarle a un vendedor local que tuviera precios muy altos comprados con los que uno pudiera obtener en el extranjero no es nada diferente a estarlo subsidiando. Y como es costumbre cuando se subsidia se detiene el avance. 

Dicho lo anterior, creo que vale la pena comprar nacional, siempre y cuando al hacerlo, no estemos ni haciéndole la vida al vendedor (dándole márgenes extraordinarios), ni solapando posible ineficiencias que pueda tener. Yo la verdad no me detengo a investigar cual de las dos es, simplemente no estoy dispuesto a tolerar ninguna.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> jaja. Yo la verdad no me detengo a investigar cual de las dos es, simplemente no estoy dispuesto a tolerar ninguna.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tienes mucha razón Ritopc......

Estimados , que cada quien compre donde se le de su c.. gusto , compren aquí , allá o acullá , cada quien es libre de hacer con su dinero lo que quiera o gastar como quiera .

Compren donde les acomode mejor , en la tienda de la esquina, con el "distribuidor autorizado " , con los pros , en el concept store, en la boutique, con el LBS , en Santa Fe , en Polanco, en satélite , en San Pablo , en San Pedro, con el Chad , ched , chid ,chod y chud , con el larry ,en ebay, pink, chainlove, ml, mbo,en cuemanco , en los puestos de las carreras etc. etc.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

perfectamente dicho last biker para cerrar este tema.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Concept Store , quema mucho el sol ....y q......*



brunomu said:


> Hola a todos, el sabado fui a la nueva tienda concept store de specialized en el rumbo de santa fe en el df, la tienda esta muy bien pero bastante cara en mi opinion, el asunto aqui es que manejan solo specialized, fox y algunas marcas mas..................
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos, el sabado fui a la nueva tienda concept store de specialized en el rumbo de santa fe en el df, la tienda esta muy bien pero bastante cara en mi opinion, el asunto aqui es que manejan solo specialized, fox y algunas marcas mas creo que si es bueno que esten este tipo de tiendas eso quiere decir que mas gente esta interesada en la bici, pero la verdad los precios si estan por las nubes, en lo personal a mi me gusta mucho specialized por las bicis que fabrica creo que estan muy bien hechas y diseñadas, specialized maneja muy bien el asunto de comercializacion de sus productos y en esta tienda se ve porque, pero cuidado con los precios chequen otras opciones donde compar esta marca, hasta transvision esta mas barata y bueno de estados unidos ni hablamos un 30 a 35% mas baratao, ojala les valla bien pero tienen que ajustarse mas porque si senti fuego cuando pregunte precios, saludos.


Esa tienda queda en el edificio donde yo vivo, realmente está muy padre sin embargo el problema es que sólo venden specialized, creo que te pueden conseguir cosas de alguna que otra marca pero en la tienda no tienen nada que no sea specialized (salvo lentes y dos o tres cosas más). 
Ojalá que el mecánico sea bueno porque ya le llevé mi bici a servicio y simple vista la dejó muy bien pero no he rodado desde que me la dieron. 
Ahora, el problema es que como sólo venden specialized, no puedo comprarles nada para mi bici! porque no pienso ponerle nada spesh a una bici Ibis.

Bueno, al menos espero que el mecánico sea bueno je je.

saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Esa tienda queda en el edificio donde yo vivo, realmente está muy padre sin embargo el problema es que sólo venden specialized, creo que te pueden conseguir cosas de alguna que otra marca pero en la tienda no tienen nada que no sea specialized (salvo lentes y dos o tres cosas más).
> Ojalá que el mecánico sea bueno porque ya le llevé mi bici a servicio y simple vista la dejó muy bien pero no he rodado desde que me la dieron.
> Ahora, el problema es que como sólo venden specialized, no puedo comprarles nada para mi bici! porque no pienso ponerle nada spesh a una bici Ibis.
> 
> ...


En parte lo que dices, es como quejarte si vas a una agencia Ford y te encuentras que solo venden coches... Ford.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En parte lo que dices, es como quejarte si vas a una agencia Ford y te encuentras que solo venden coches... Ford.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No pus sí !! ja ja ja muy bueno.......................

La mera mera neta del planeta es que Specialized es una super marca y que tiene unos bicicletones de miedo , excelentes , así como unas bicis bien chafitas , tiene de todo como ninguna otra marca en todo el planeta tierra , ademas es la marca de bici que mas desea la gente en el mundo mundial y universal .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

the last biker said:


> blatido said:
> 
> 
> > Sobre todo de unos 2-3 años para acá, que los precios han subido con alegría (¿¡¿¡¿¡$120,000 pesos por una Epic S-Works?!?!?!).
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> con 120 milpas armo una baika que haria que la epic s-works se viera una roña!!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , yo con 120 mil les traigo , la mejor Santacruz (carbon/XTR) o Ibis o Turner y todavía les doy mas de 25 mil pesos de vuelto ......

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ja ja ja , yo con 120 mil les traigo , la mejor Santacruz (carbon/XTR) o Ibis o Turner y todavía les doy mas de 25 mil pesos de vuelto ......
> 
> ...


Y el Palacio de Hierro con 120 mil les trae un montonal de Turbos, y hasta con meses sin intereses y vales en monedero electrónico 

:thumbsup:

Lo que si es que se me hace chistoso es que en México puedas conseguir, a veces, mas baratas las bici que en EUA son mas caras.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:
 

> ...
> Lo que si es que se me hace chistoso es que en México puedas conseguir, a veces, mas baratas las bici que en EUA son mas caras.


cuales? donde? a como? a veces? cuando?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> cuales? donde? a como? a veces? cuando?


Depende de las marcas. Santa Cruz es una de ellas, en algun momento estuve interesado en una chameleon, y al buscar, desde el sitio de santa cruz por distribuidores, me mandaron con uno. Al preguntarle el precio, era casi igual (o hasta un poco menor) que comprarlo en USA.

Aquí si vez el precio de lista, por decir, de una ERA Comp Carbon, esta como en 65,000 (creo que era eso) cuando en USA esta en 4,100 dólares.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno te creo...puede que suceda...ahora tu ejemplo tiene unas fallitas 

si era 45,000 si era negocio...ahora 65,000 - (4,100*12=49,200) = 15800.... para que la cuenta de cero el cambio debio estar en 15.85...y creo que no llegamos a tanto...aun.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> bueno te creo...puede que suceda...ahora tu ejemplo tiene unas fallitas
> 
> si era 45,000 si era negocio...ahora 65,000 - (4,100*12=49,200) = 15800.... para que la cuenta de cero el cambio debio estar en 15.85...y creo que no llegamos a tanto...aun.


Quizás no me expresé bien. En la tienda de specialized en México, venden la ERA comp de carbono en $65,000 pesos, y en USA el precio de lista es de $4,100 dólares. Hay una diferencia de 15,800 pesos entre comprar la bici aquí o allá. Con esos 15,000 pesos te puedes comprar, además de la ERA, una hardtail buena, bonita y barata. O no tan barata.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Quizás no me expresé bien. En la tienda de specialized en México, venden la ERA comp de carbono en $65,000 pesos, y en USA el precio de lista es de $4,100 dólares. Hay una diferencia de 15,800 pesos entre comprar la bici aquí o allá. Con esos 15,000 pesos te puedes comprar, además de la ERA, una hardtail buena, bonita y barata. O no tan barata.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O no compras nada más y te los ahorras........ja ja ja

*Estimados practicantes del arte del pedaleo:*

Realmente las bicis Specialized , Trek y similares aquí en México las venden entre un 30 a un 50 % mas de lo que cuestan en USA y aquí difícilmente aplican los super descuentos de modelos atrasados .

Por otro lado el asunto de los precios de venta al público de las bicis tiene muchas aristas, hay muchos factores que alteran radicalmente los precios de las bicis , hay que estar en el negocio de las bicis para darse cuenta y conocer todos los pormenores , desgraciadamente aunque uno los conozca bien , no es posible ponerlos en un foro , y no es que sean secretos de estado , pero si se puede afectar a terceros .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

se pueden afectar a terceros?

como?

el sistema es el sistema...bueno o malo deberia ser de dominio publico o por lo menos del dominio de los consumidores...no veo como se puedan ver afectados... a menos que a coinciencia de los que estan dentro del negocio se sepa que hacen cosas "poco eticas" de forma descarada que terminan afectando al consumidor.

el pedo de los distribuidores autorizados en nuestros paises "es un misterio" que no ayuda para nada al consumidor...un ejemplo de trabajo: estamos buscando informacion de unas valvulas de seguridad...voy a la web...consigo el telefono del Dealer autorizado en Mex...casualmente en MTY...lo llamo y que me dice...que si, que ellos son los distribuidores pero ellos no las venden...y me dan el telefono de un vendedor en Guanajuato o algo asi....2+2= 4 ...la ganancia del distribuidor + la del vendedor + gastos asociados + iva nunca va a ser mas barato que comprar la valvula en USA e importarla...tanto es asi que el vendedor me dijo que ese tipo de valvula nunca la han vendido :s


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En parte lo que dices, es como quejarte si vas a una agencia Ford y te encuentras que solo venden coches... Ford.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero yo esperaba que vendieran algunos componentes y otras cosas que no fueran specialized. Antes yo vivía en Puebla y había una tienda specialized pero también vendían scott y ropa fox y componentes de muchas marcas. 
Aclaro que la tienda de puebla no es tienda "Concepto" como la de aquí y a ello se debe que en esta no vendan otra marca.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> se pueden afectar a terceros?
> 
> como?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Martinsillo tu mismo te contestaste !

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero yo esperaba que vendieran algunos componentes y otras cosas que no fueran specialized. Antes yo vivía en Puebla y había una tienda specialized pero también vendían scott y ropa fox y componentes de muchas marcas.
> Aclaro que la tienda de puebla no es tienda "Concepto" como la de aquí y a ello se debe que en esta no vendan otra marca.
> 
> saludos


Marco, entiendo tu postura, y normalmente en una tienda es así, pero es una tienda de la marca, y ahí si van a cuidar eso. Transvision, por decir, aunque vende Spec, también vende otras marcas, pero no espero encontrar otras marcas que compitan dentro de una tienda Specialized.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, pues resulta que tengo ganas de armar otra bici algo asi como una mas trail cross country, y ando checando el cuadro camber que me estaba latiendo y que e leido buenos comentarios y como tengo por ahi algunas o muchas piezas que casi podrian armar una bici no veo porque no usarlas, asi que chacando en los distribuidores de specialized el cuadro en transvision vale $13.400 y te dan 6 meses sin intereses con tarjetas mas tu garantia del cuadro de por vida, pero por el momento solo tienen talla XL y no hay para cuando llegen mas tallas, asi que hablo a la tienda specialized de santa fe y tiene medium y large pero el precio es de $14.400,digo mil varos son una lana pero si no hay mi talla mas vale pagarlos y listo, llego a la tienda y me atiende un tipo buena onda, cuando le pregunto por meses sin intereses me dice que si hay meses pero con intereses ahi ya empezamos mal, despues me dice que ese cuadro lleva un desviador delantero que no es muy normal porque lleva un anclaje directo al cuadro y vale $750 muy mal para mi, pero lo que ya me quito totalmente las ganas de comprar algo fue cuando me dice que la garantia de por vida en los cuadros solo aplica a la gama super alta o sea los S WORKS, que este cuadro solo tiene un año de garantia, le digo que eso no puede ser porque specialized a nivel mudial tiene en sus cuadros comprados con sus distribuidores autorizados garantia de por vida, me dice que NO que ellos lo manejan asi, me di media vuelta y me fui, la verdad no entiendo que onda con esta tienda cuando hacen todo lo posible por no vender, no pienso comprar nada ahi y los que quieran algo specialized chequen primero otros distribuidores, mala onda que quieran ser pasados de listos pero mucha gente que no sabe o esta mal informada cae seguro y paga de mas y le dan menos.


----------

